# water?



## Sir Anonymous. (Jan 22, 2007)

so about a week ago i started squatting in this empty grocery store.it has electricity but how the fuck do i turn on the water???


----------



## dirty_feet (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah - look around the building - front, back side, there might be something that kind of looks like a sewer lid or something with a "key" type thing to turn, or simply a knob...you can take a wrench and turn it - that should be your water...


----------



## Bendixontherails (Feb 1, 2007)

make sure you follow a pipe back from a sink r something. and make sure it's water, not the gas main. those'r bad news
I keep a drum tuning key, which fits most of those water boxes, as well as the ones for outdoor hoses on the backs of walmart, target, etc. you can get them at any music store.


----------



## Mady (Feb 15, 2007)

I would be super careful with turning anything on, the best way is to hoarde some water in a room and drink out of it with a filtering straw, i got a really awesome one dirt cheap.
http://giardiaclub.com/survival-water-f ... /index.php
Thats a quasi expensive one, but I found it TOTALLY worth it for more than one situation.


----------



## flyin high (Feb 16, 2007)

that's awesome that u started squatting in an empty grocery store!


----------

